# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه پیام‌نور

## MaryammaryaM

سلام . دوستان شهریه پیام نور چقدره ؟ تخفیف هم‌دارن ؟ خودخوان خوندن خیلی سخته ؟

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام . دوستان شهریه پیام نور چقدره ؟ تخفیف هم‌دارن ؟ خودخوان خوندن خیلی سخته ؟


دو قسمت اول سوالتونو اطلاعي ندارم اما اينكه خودخوان سخته يا نه من امتحاناتشونو ديدم تو رشته خودم يعني ميتونم بگم فوق آسون بود و فقط كسي بلد نبود جواب بده كه اصلا از موضوع درس خبر نداشت

----------


## dr.eliot

دانشگاه پیام نور امتحاناش خیلی راحتن حتی سوال تکراری از سالای قبلم میاد ولی خیلی کم درسخون هست من همکلاسیام از ۴۰ وخرده ای فقط دوسه نفر خوب بودن بقیه اصلا درس نمیخوندن اصلا.

----------


## reza2018

> سلام . دوستان شهریه پیام نور چقدره ؟ تخفیف هم‌دارن ؟ خودخوان خوندن خیلی سخته ؟


سلام،تقریبا 230 شهریه ثابت هست + شهریه متغیر که بسته به تعداد واحد هایی که برمیداری داره فکر می کنم این ترم برای من 700 شد
در مورد خود خوان خوندن الان سایت هایی مثل مکتب خونه هست که تدریس اساتید دانشگاه های خوب رو میزارن اگر ارادش رو داشته باشی از لحاظ آموزش و محتوا فکر نکنم مشکل خاصی باشه.

----------


## dr.eliot

شهریه هم ثابت برای کارشناسی  تقریبا یکیه الان دوستمون گفت ۲۳۰ من علوم پایم ۲۶۰ دادم ولی متغیر عملی برداری گرون میشه که عملیاشم اصلا امکاناتم ندارن واسمشو میذارن آزمایشگاه من حتی سال اول رفته بودم دانشگاه ما وسایل گرمایشی نداشت کلاساش یخ میکردیم

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MaryammaryaM


سلام . دوستان شهریه پیام نور چقدره ؟ تخفیف هم‌دارن ؟ خودخوان خوندن خیلی سخته ؟


سلام
1. حدود 700تا1میلیون (شهریه دروس تخصصی و عملی و عمومی و پایه  هر کدوم فرق داره )
2. نمیدونم
3. خیلی  خیلی سخته خودم که هیچی از درس نفهمیدم ولی امتحانات رو کتابای خلاصه بخونی پاس میشه و لازم نیس کتاب اصلی بگیری. اگه شرایطش هست دانشگاه ازاد برو پیامنور از صد کیلومتریش هم رد نشو*

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط daniel32


دانشگاه پیام نور امتحاناش خیلی راحتن حتی سوال تکراری از سالای قبلم میاد ولی خیلی کم درسخون هست من همکلاسیام از ۴۰ وخرده ای فقط دوسه نفر خوب بودن بقیه اصلا درس نمیخوندن اصلا.


پارسال خیلی کم سوال تکراری داشت . مثلا واسه فارسی حدود 30تا مجموعه سوال خوندم هیچی ازش نیومده بود همه سوالاتش جدید بود*

----------


## dr.eliot

> *
> 
> پارسال خیلی کم سوال تکراری داشت . مثلا واسه فارسی حدود 30تا مجموعه سوال خوندم هیچی ازش نیومده بود همه سوالاتش جدید بود*


اهوم شاید دیگه داره تغییر رویه میده ولی کلا جو دانشگاش آدمو از درس میندازه نمیدونم چرا اونطوریه کلاس ما اینطوریه یا برای شمام هست؟

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط daniel32


اهوم شاید دیگه داره تغییر رویه میده ولی کلا جو دانشگاش آدمو از درس میندازه نمیدونم چرا اونطوریه کلاس ما اینطوریه یا برای شمام هست؟


کلا پیامنور اینطوره . سر کلاسا نمیرفتم ولی موقع امتحان هر کی میومد میگفت نخوندم شانسی جواب میدادن 
واقعا حیف پولی که به اینطور جاها بدیم*

----------


## meysam_s2015

> *
> کلا پیامنور اینطوره . سر کلاسا نمیرفتم ولی موقع امتحان هر کی میومد میگفت نخوندم شانسی جواب میدادن 
> واقعا حیف پولی که به اینطور جاها بدیم*


 دقیقا . بدترین محیط رو داره . وقت تلف کنیه دیگه .

----------

